# Never eaten kale...best way to prepare?



## hippygirl (Apr 3, 2010)

.98 a bunch today at WM (curly), so I decided to grab one so I can finally find out what kale tastes like.

I know taste is subjective, but what would be a good way to prepare it? I've prepared (and love!) turnip greens, mustard, rape, and collards (poke salad, too) practically since I've been able to stand at the stove, so if that's any indicator, kale should be right up my alley.

Suggestions?

Thanks!


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

hippygirl said:


> .98 a bunch today at WM (curly), so I decided to grab one so I can finally find out what kale tastes like.
> 
> I know taste is subjective, but what would be a good way to prepare it? I've prepared (and love!) turnip greens, mustard, rape, and collards (poke salad, too) practically since I've been able to stand at the stove, so if that's any indicator, kale should be right up my alley.
> 
> ...


 Love all those greens also. Just planted Kale, Spinach, Collards and turnip greens. We tried cooking like we do collards and greens, but prefer kale salad.

Use Kale to make your favorite salad.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

My favourite way is to slice 2 - 3 slices of bacon in 1" pieces and fry until done but still limp. In the meantime, clean and tear kale off the main stem into large pieces. When bacon is finished, put in 1/2 - 3/4 C. water, add kale, cover and cook about 8 - 10 minutes. After 5 minutes, I use a long handled fork to gently toss the kale so it all cooks evenly. Drain, add pepper and enjoy. I also use this same recipe for collards.


----------



## DisasterCupcake (Jan 3, 2015)

I hate raw kale- but you can get the same benefits of kale without the raw chewiness by steaming it, frying it, baking, or adding it to your stocks. It adds kind of an irony flavor to soups.


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

Rinse it off, cut out the hard parts, chop it up-then feed it to an iguana. eep:


----------



## Bellyman (Jul 6, 2013)

We tried cooking it kinda like we cook turnip greens (with the roots) but found ourselves referring to it as eating "grass clippings". Didn't care for that.

But today, my dear wife made us a quiche and used some kale in with the other ingredients (eggs, cheese, onion, peppers and fresh tomato, today, it varies according to what we have on hand). It was good that way and very much reminded me of spinach. (FWIW, she uses a shredded potato crust. Love it!! Mmm, mmm, mmm!!)

Maybe if we keep trying it in different ways, it'll grow on us. The jury is still out here.

Good luck!


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

I like to use it in place of spinach in recipes. . . such as in omelets, in quiche, in stuffed manicotti.


----------



## cfuhrer (Jun 11, 2013)

We like ours in Zuppa Toscana - the sausage and potato soup from the Olive Garden.

1# Italian sausage crumbled
1/2# bacon chopped
1 qt water
3 1/2 cups chicken broth
2 large potatoes scrubbed and cubed
2 large garlic cloves crushed
1 medium onion peeled and chopped
2 cups chopped kale or swiss chard
(I usually just use a whole head)
1 cup heavy whipping cream

Brown sausage, drain and set aside. Brown bacon, drain and set aside.
In large pot combine water, broth, potatoes, garlic and onion; simmer until potatoes are tender. (sometimes I brown the onions and garlic first).
Add sausage and bacon to pot and simmer for ten minutes.
Add cream, kale and salt and pepper to taste; heat through.

For low carb eaters sub in cauliflower for the potato.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

i use kale in place of noodles in soup. Love it.


----------



## Rivmage (Dec 24, 2012)

Make Kale chips


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

*Rinse it off, cut out the hard parts, chop it up-then feed it to an iguana.*

Best response so far !


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I like it with a 1/2 a package of bacon , it's fine to use the cheap stuff , slice it so that the pieces of bacon are small 1/4 by 3/4 of an inch start frying when about 3/4 done not yet to crispy toss in the diced up kale stir around ad let it wilt , when it is all wilted remove from heat and add shredded cheese and toss , serve with a bit of salt and pepper 

we used to do this and add pasta also but we stopped eating very much pasta so now it is just bacon kale and cheese


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

It is great in homemade soup.

You can steam it, although many do not care for it (I like it this way with butter and some grated cheddar cheese).

You can cut it up and mix in with salad. I actually like it this way as well.


----------



## hippygirl (Apr 3, 2010)

Thanks for the replies everyone!


----------



## obleo+6 (Jul 21, 2008)

Rivmage said:


> Make Kale chips


OOOOOO yeah...kale chips...yummy and oh so easy, healthy and can't stop eating them! Neither can dh and ds and both of them can be fussy when it comes to snacks.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Kale as it comes from Walmart is tough stuff. But it surrenders to pressure cooker. It can take upto 12 minutes at 15 psi in pressure cooker and still hold together. It will be very tender at that point, even the stems, and be very bright green. Not bad tasting either. Dont know any other veggie that can take that and not end up turning to mush. Most "fresh" vegetables cook in two to three minutes at 15psi. You can of course cook it alone in less time, I just usually cooked it with rice and lentils which takes 12 minutes at pressure and it was only veggie I could just throw in with the rice and lentils that didnt turn to green ooze.


----------



## HillBettyMama (Aug 29, 2015)

I believe Kale is high in oxalis acid and is somehow detrimental too primal nutrition when eaten in a salad instead if blanched, steamed or sautÃ©ed. I like kale prepared just about any way but my kids absolutely love it and any other greens when prepared with butter and bacon...


----------

